# History Sought on Irish Cob



## Soozyq (15 January 2010)

I'd love to find out the history on my Irish Cob. I bought him from a dealer in Scotland (October 2008) who had brought him over from Ireland shortly before then. If any Irish forum members can direct me to somewhere I can advertise in Ireland it would be most helpful. Details are:  15.2hh, now 8 years old, black, white blaze, 3 white socks. Coat turns bitter chocolate-ish in summer. Has been well schooled, can jump, can be nappy but is improving. Friendly with humans and horses. Cheeky, very intelligent. Has lovely paces. I'd like to find out what he's done and maybe let an old owner know how much my boy is loved.
Photo when I first got him






Photo taken in the summer






Head shot


----------



## Loupride (16 January 2010)

Best of luck tracing him - he is lovely!

Delighted to hear he has a lovely kind nature too - that makes two horses - mine &amp; yours that are Irish and not abused/mistreated


----------



## The_snoopster (17 January 2010)

My cob mare also came from ireland, and someone must of spent alot of time making her the most pleasurable horse i have ever owned.
Good luck in your search.


----------



## Soozyq (17 January 2010)

Thanks everyone for your encouragement and kind comments! I have tried to put an advert on Donedeal.ie but cant see to get it to work, maybe because I'm in Scotland(?). I will keep searching though.


----------

